# I would PROUDLY like to introduce this girl. pic overload.



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been going back and forth with a friend (of a friends) and I have finally convinced him to let this gorgeous girl go to me. He enlisted in the army and has yet to sign into bootcamp ect and all the bases down here are BSL including the cities they are located in SO I scored with her and she will be training for weight pull a.s.a.p

my pops tried to hold her but she was squirming everywhere and I wont even talk about a leash she will need a pinch collar otherwise I will need a shoulder replacement.































































And here is my other wild beast lol









anyways Im so excited I cannot WAIT to work her in wp and possible conformation in ADBA shows. I have big plans for her and she is such an awesome girl. Hope you guys enjoyed her sorry for all the pics I couldnt find a favorite


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gorgeous bulldog, she looks to be in awesome shape. She looks around 40ish right?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

she is gorgeous!!!! looks like a lil time bomb, youre gonna get some exercise with that one!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg guys im so excited! she is a lil **** her feet dont touch the ground when I try to walk her. She is 38lbs david and could prob. loose 3 or 4lbs and tone up some more on the emill


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

omg what a looker gorgeous dog SCORE!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

it took some serious convincing and he was like well I plan to keep her at my bros. house until I get out and then I go on base and im like dude.. you know theres bsl and she wont exactly pass for a lab. He had a hard time letting her go but she get more work over here then what he was doing with her. She has NEVER been bred she is in tip top shape.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

great stuff... how is she bred??


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

bolio/tombstone/jeep..

I have to wait for her ped to come in I just sent the paperwork off. can you make a ped with her IP numbers?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

omg what a gorgeous dog! that deep red almost chocolate color she looks almost perfect! exactly what im looking for! you lucky duck you i want more pictures a whole galore wow im so impressed already


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What a good looking girl - and a handfull at that.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

congrats she is hot!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

she is beautiful, I would like one like with her build and that ped very nice.... I like


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man she is gorgeous !! Loll she looks like a ball of electricity, wow
Your gona have fun with that one lucky U!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, she looks like a little firecracker! Congrats


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

thank you so much, Ive been begging for a min. lol my hard work paid off!!  lol I will have TONS of pics coming im going to get her in a harness soon shes still jumpin all over the place so im letting her settle down before I put her to work but I will have TONS of pics coming. promise! 
Even though shes all over the place she makes an attempt of being gentle she tries not to jump to hard but she is all battery so its hard for her to keep her feet on the ground lol. I have been waiting SO LONG for a dog like this I cant express how thrilled iam to have her. More pics to come and thank you all for the love if she could understand you guys would make her head blow up lol..


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

She is a gorgeous looking pit!
congrats chinadog


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking girl....and good luck in wp


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG she is beautiful!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow she is a beauty! She looks like she is gonna be a good girl for weight pulling! HAve fun and post photos as often as you wish


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

She might just be my favorite female on here. She's amazing. Great score!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

She is really beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

NICE!! So jealous great girl!! Congrats! Your gunna have a blast with her!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Can I haz??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovins more pics to come soon!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on getting your hands on her!! She's a beautiful deep red!! OMG! She's just gorgeous! I'm kinda speechless right now! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful dog!Congrats on getting her!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Uhm..One Word..Beautiful!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very pretty! I like your other dog too! CONGRATS!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks so much, she is such a good girl, scrap, meek and her get along awesome she thinks pink is food though lol so im not gonna go there. Very, very sweet girl, absolutly loves the kids.. Im going to post more pics come this week when I start getting her out more. Thanks for all the love guys, Im still in shock that I got her. lol. more pics coming soon!


----------

